
'Shots Fired' Near YouTube HQ in US - alphadevx
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43635864
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16748529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16748529).

------
biasforaction
Scary. I hope I never have to experience this at my workplace. Seems like this
is happening a lot lately here in the United States of America. Why?

